
Uber’s crisis deepens with record quarterly loss - ProAm
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/11/ubers-crisis-deepens-with-record-quarterly-loss/
======
Analemma_
According to the article, Uber lost $1.5 billion in Q2 2017, compared to $1.1
billion in Q1 and $2.8 billion for all of 2016, and at the current burn rate
they probably have about a year of cash left if they don't raise more.

If their cheerleaders are right and they really do have a switch to become
profitable, uh, now would be the time.

